# Café  (cá e lá) PT/BR



## carzante

Olá! Gostaria de saber qual é a composiçao das variantes de café (proporçoes de café e de leite e quantidade total) em Portugal, máis a sua traducçao para o espanhol.

GAROTO, MEIA LEITE (este já suponho que coisa é ), PINGO, GALAO, BICA, CARIOCA.

Por outro lado, é difícil para min traduzir para o português termos em espanhol como: "(café) cortado", "corto de café".

Obrigado por anticipado


----------



## IsaC

Só umas correcções:

- composição
- proporções
- mais
- tradução

*Garoto*: Café com leite, servido numa chávena de café normal

*Meia de leite*: o mesmo que galão mas numa chávena maior que a de café e menor que o copo de galão. 

*Pingo* (café pingado?): se for café pingado é um café normal com umas gotinhas de leite

*Galão*: Café com leite, a quantidade de cada ingrediente é ao gosto de cada um, mas mais leite do que café

*Bica* = café, mas mais utilizado na zona centro do país

*Carioca*: café fraco, menos café que a dose normal


----------



## Lullaby_

Ahora yo voy a apuntar algo con respecto las medidas españolas:
En España cuando se pide un café con leche de toda la vida es lo que viene a ser aquí una meia de leite (tamaño taza).
Um galão es un café con leche servido en un vaso (o tamaño similar).
Y el pingado, etc son servidos en estas tazitas más pequeñas que hay para café.


----------



## IsaC

Então parece-me que é igual


----------



## Vanda

Algumas discussões sobre café que já tivemos por aqui.
cerradinho

bica, galão, etc..


----------



## Tomby

¿Y porqué en Madrid cuando pides un _café_ te sirven un *café con leche*?
¿Porqué tienes que decir un _café “solo”_ para que te sirvan un *café*?
¿Porqué cuando pides un _café con leche_ te responden “*con taza normal o de desayuno*”?
Sinceramente, pienso que en España, como hay 50 provincias, hay 50 maneras distintas de decir la misma cosa.
Nunca he podido con estos nombres, ni en portugués ni en español. Ni me los pienso aprender. 
¡Qué dolor de cabeza! 
¡Café para todos!


----------



## IsaC

Ah ah, é verdade! A maneira de pedir o café varia muito consoante os hábitos sociais. Mas se vieres a Portugal e pedires um café vem sempre apenas café! Para ser com leite tens que pedir especificamente com leite.

Acho que depende das zonas onde se bebe mais café, e aqui por estes lados bebe-se muito!


----------



## MOC

Tombatossals said:


> ¿Y porqué en Madrid cuando pides un _café_ te sirven un *café con leche*?
> ¿Porqué tienes que decir un _café “solo”_ para que te sirvan un café?




Isso não é só em Madrid. Em Murcia se pedir um café, ficam a olhar a espera que diga algo mais (ou isso ou trazem um café com leite). Só pedindo um solo é que lhe trazem um café.


----------



## IsaC

A ideia que tenho a nível europeu, é que é mais comum um café corresponder a café com leite e apenas o café solo corresponder a café. Não sei se será assim em todo o lado, mas pelo menos nós somos claros, café é café!


----------



## Outsider

Mais uma discussão anterior (em português): Falemos do café. 



carzante said:


> Obrigado por anticipado


Pode dizer "obrigado de antemão".


----------



## MOC

Já agora, um Pingo no Porto é um pingado (que não existe no Porto) em taça de garoto (que tampouco existe). 
Já em parte de trás-os-montes um café cortado é um pingado, e um café é um pingo, e onde isto acontece um solo é um café.
E para concluir, segundo consta, na Madeira um café é uma meia de leite.


----------



## nusa

Para mi también es dificil decir como son los cafés. He trabajado en cafeterías y no sabía que clase de café poner cuando me pedian: 
-Un café. (Yo suponía que era sólo,  pero no, lo querían con leche)
También hay clientes que piden una cosa cuando en realidad quieren otra je, je.
Para mí:
-café es café sólo(taza pequeña)
-café con leche: puede ser en taza (mediana o de desayuno) o en vaso.
-café cortado: taza pequeña (café con unas gotas de leche)
-etc...


----------



## souquemsabess

MOC said:


> Já agora, um Pingo no Porto é um pingado (que não existe no Porto) em taça de garoto (que tampouco existe).
> Já em parte de trás-os-montes um café cortado é um pingado, e um café é um pingo, e onde isto acontece um solo é um café.
> E para concluir, segundo consta, na Madeira um café é uma meia de leite.


 
Permita-me acrescentar que no Porto existe o pingo (que é 75% de café e 25% de leite) e o café pingado, que é precisamente o café servido em  com umas gotas de leite.


----------



## MOC

souquemsabess said:


> Permita-me acrescentar que no Porto existe o pingo (que é 75% de café e 25% de leite) e o café pingado, que é precisamente o café servido em  com umas gotas de leite.




Isso não há de ser em todo o lado. Pelo menos posso garantir que o pingado da generalidade do resto do país é um Pingo no porto. Essa do 75/25 nunca tinha ouvido.


----------



## Carfer

Já agora, o que é um café médio?


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Já agora, o que é um café médio?


 
É a nossa meia de leite. A deles é meia (média) de café.


----------



## Carfer

Ou seja, se bem me lembro, o que os espanhóis chamam 'cortado'


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Ou seja, se bem me lembro, o que os espanhóis chamam 'cortado'


 
Olá Carfer,
sabe, eu acho que o cortado dos espanhóis equivale ao nosso pingado/pingo. 
Digo-lhe isto porque quando vou a Espanha tenho sempre o cuidado de pedir um *café solo*, que equivale ao nosso *café/bica*. Aprendi à minha custa porque todas as vezes que lá pedia um café serviam-me invariavelmente um *café com leite*.


----------



## Mangato

Alentugano said:


> Olá Carfer,
> sabe, eu acho que o cortado dos espanhóis equivale ao nosso pingado/pingo.
> Digo-lhe isto porque quando vou a Espanha tenho sempre o cuidado de pedir um *café solo*, que equivale ao nosso *café/bica*. Aprendi à minha custa porque todas as vezes que lá pedia um café serviam-me invariavelmente um *café com leite*.


 
Nao sei a que lugares de Esanha vai, pois os costumes são diferentes.

Aquí tomamos:
Café  = sô café
Con leche = garoto 
Cortado = pingado.


----------



## Alentugano

Mangato said:


> Nao sei a que lugares de Esanha vai, pois os costumes são diferentes.
> 
> Aquí tomamos:
> Café  = sô café
> Con leche = garoto
> Cortado = pingado.



Viva, Mangato
olhe, posso afirmar que isto é verdade para o sul de Espanha (Andaluzia, Extremadura). As outras regiões não conheço, excetuando a Galiza. Mas não sabia como era na sua região porque estive aí de passagem e nem cheguei a pedir um café.
(Santiago de Compostela é uma cidade interessantíssima!)

Cumprimentos.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

Em espanhol há cafés pretos (sem leite) que podem serem "corto, café corto" ou longo "café largo".

Como podemos dizer em Português (de POrtugal)??? não sei as diferenças que existem em Portugal entre cafés bicas,galão...e se é utilizado além de Lisboa...en todo o pais. Obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

O café preto diz-se simplesmente '_café'_, ou, se há que distingui-lo, _'café simples'._
_'Bica' _é a designação lisboeta do _espresso _italiano_, _mas ouve-se em quase todo o país, com excepção do Norte_._
'_Galão_' é um café com leite servido em copo. Se servido em chávena de café é um '_garoto_', se numa chávena de chá _'uma meia de leite'._


----------



## PONTEDEUME

No norte " a bica" como se diz???


----------



## Carfer

PONTEDEUME said:


> No norte " a bica" como se diz???


 
Creio que '_cimbalino_', que é também a marca dumas máquinas de fazer café '_espresso_'. Se não erro é essa a designação que lhe dão, pelo menos no Porto.


----------



## ceballos

Carfer said:


> O café preto diz-se simplesmente '_café'_, ou, se há que distingui-lo, _'café simples'._
> _'Bica' _é a designação lisboeta do _espresso _italiano_, _mas ouve-se em quase todo o país, com excepção do Norte_._
> '_Galão_' é um café com leite servido em copo. Se servido em chávena de café é um '_garoto_', se numa chávena de chá _'uma meia de leite'._



Um galão não é exactamente um café com leite, diria em espanhol "un manchao" porque tem pouco leite. Portanto "un manchao en vaso largo y con cuchara larga".
Outra coisa é que normalmente a nossa chávena de café é de maior tamanho que a vossa, e é mais pequena que a de chá.
De qualquer maneira, vocês têm CAFÉ e nós apenas uma água preta.


----------



## MOC

O uso da expressão "expresso" também se tem agora popularizado com o aumento de popularidade das nespresso.

Artigos de cafetaria são questões sempre complicadas de definir exactamente, devido às variações regionais mas com excepção de "garotos" e "bicas", acho que todos os termos referidos neste tópico (a maioria deles, mais utilizados na zona centro/sul) seriam entendidos também sem problemas no norte de Portugal.


----------



## luscofusco

Falta a italiana (no feminino, pelo menos em Lisboa, porque suponha que vem de bica à italiana), que é um café curtíssimo (muito forte e pouca quantidade). E a banheira, que deve ser semelhante ao abatanado, um vez que é (ou era, sei lá!) uma dose de café normal mas servida numa chávena grande e com mais água.

Depois, pode especificar-se se se quer em chávena escaldada ou em chávena fria. E o galão pode ser de máquina ou de saco. Também ouço as pessoas a pedir um café bem tirado (como a cerveja), mas nunca percebi bem o que é que elas querem.

Ainda há outra coisa que eu adoro mas parece ter caído um bocado em desuso, que é o mazagran: um café (arrefecido) num copo, ao qual se acrescenta água fria e gelo e leva uma casca de limão. Mmmmm... a bebida mais refrescante que existe!

Eu dantes pedia sempre simplesmente um café (ou uma bica), mas como estão a ficar cada vez mais curtos, tenho de pedir uma bica cheia.


----------



## Carfer

ceballos said:


> Um galão não é exactamente um café com leite, diria em espanhol "un manchao" porque tem pouco leite. Portanto "un manchao en vaso largo y con cuchara larga".
> Outra coisa é que normalmente a nossa chávena de café é de maior tamanho que a vossa, e é mais pequena que a de chá.
> De qualquer maneira, vocês têm CAFÉ e nós apenas uma água preta.


 

_'Un manchao'_ tem pouco leite ou pouco café? É que ao café com leite nós chamamos-lhe em qualquer caso '_galão_' (desde que servido em copo, claro). Se tiver pouco leite chamamos-lhe _'galão claro'_, se mais café _'galão escuro'._
Quando me referia ao tamanho da chávena de café, reportava-me às chávenas onde se servem as '_bicas_', nas quais também são servidos os '_garotos_'. E talvez à referência à chávena de chá no que toca à _'meia de leite'_ não tenha sido a mais correcta. As _'meias de leite'_ são habitualmente servidas em chávenas ditas '_almoçadeiras_' que, na realidade, são maiores do que as chávenas de chá comuns.


----------



## luscofusco

A certa altura trabalhei no estrangeiro num ambiente multinacional, em que na cantina havia uma máquina de café expresso tipo "Cimballi", sendo o café tirado pelas meninas que serviam (chamado, pelos portugueses que lá comiam, "café das meninas") e uma máquina a seguir à caixa registadora, de que os clientes se serviam (chamado, pelos mesmos, café da caixa). Havia também, à entrada da cantina, uma máquina de moedas, cujo café era chamado... das moedas, claro. Um dia assisti ao ar de pânico com que um holandês (que falava bem português) se levantou e disse para os restantes convivas (uns 5 portugueses) "Um café?", pensando que ia simplesmente buscar 6 cafés, e ouviu "um da caixa... eu também... eu vou buscar o meu porque quero das moedas..., etc".


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Na Argentina dizemos _*lágrima*_ ao pingo. 
A origem desta denominação pois não sei, eu gosto de pensar que uma manhã, um aborígine do sul se emocionou e duas lágrimas quase pretas cairam na taça de leite quente.

O _*cortado*_ nosso é uma pequena taça com parte de café e 1/4 de leite, mais ou menos. Meu pai (napolitano) dizia "_eso es un invento de ustedes los argentinos, il vero café hay que respetarlo_!#&"=?¡%#$°°!"#
Deve ser por isso que nem nome tem em outros países.

Tem bares que o fazem à italiana, à irlandesa, etc... Temos ainda bares italianos (verdadeiramente italianos, como Le Caravelle onde se juntam italianos com mais de 50 anos na Argentina a falar e beber café) onde a maioria fica parado (e alguns se apoiam nessas cadeiras altas que não têm espaldares)  e pode experimentar um verdadeiro _*ristretto* _(eu bebia *capuccino*: café, creme, chocolate ralado, _canela*_).

_Me uno al sentimiento de TT, café para todos, y como venga!_

Beijos,
Ivonne

*_Canela_: alguém sabe como se diz em português?


----------



## luscofusco

Ivonne do Tango said:


> *_Canela_: alguém sabe como se diz em português?


 
Canela


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Obrigada Luscofusco.  O "café das moedas" aquí é o "café de máquina" e costumam ser horrendos! Nossa... O ritmo da cidade leva às pessoas comer e beber qualquer coisa.

Sei que na Colômbia tem o grão de café branco.  Alguém o conhece? Como é?


----------



## Istriano

Para mim, *café *é uma redução de _café da manhã._
Hoje em dia nem sempre se toma um *cafezinho *no *café *(da manhã).


----------



## ceballos

Carfer said:


> _'Un manchao'_ tem pouco leite ou pouco café? É que ao café com leite nós chamamos-lhe em qualquer caso '_galão_' (desde que servido em copo, claro). Se tiver pouco leite chamamos-lhe _'galão claro'_, se mais café _'galão escuro'._
> Quando me referia ao tamanho da chávena de café, reportava-me às chávenas onde se servem as '_bicas_', nas quais também são servidos os '_garotos_'. E talvez à referência à chávena de chá no que toca à _'meia de leite'_ não tenha sido a mais correcta. As _'meias de leite'_ são habitualmente servidas em chávenas ditas '_almoçadeiras_' que, na realidade, são maiores do que as chávenas de chá comuns.



Pois tem pouco café, desculpa. Enganei-me. É difícil explicar os tipos de café que em Portugal existem, sobretudo a espanhóis, que em Espanha não temos café mas sucedâneo.


----------



## Carfer

ceballos said:


> Pois tem pouco café, desculpa. Enganei-me. É difícil explicar os tipos de café que em Portugal existem, sobretudo a espanhóis, que em Espanha não temos café mas sucedâneo.


 
Hummm... antigamente costumava ser assim, de facto, mas, pela minha experiência, o café que se bebe em Espanha já não é assim tão mau como isso. O que os espanhóis talvez não tenham é uma cultura do café como a nossa, mas, com o tempo e a massificação cultural com que hoje nos defrontamos, não tardará muito que desapareçam as diferenças.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Hummm... antigamente costumava ser assim, de facto, mas, pela minha experiência, o café que se bebe em Espanha já não é assim tão mau como isso. O que os espanhóis talvez não tenham é uma cultura do café como a nossa, mas, com o tempo e a massificação cultural com que hoje nos defrontamos, não tardará muito que desapareçam as diferenças.


Quem joga água fria ou mesmo gelo num café, como os espanhóis fazem, não tem a cultura do café MESMO.


----------



## luscofusco

WhoSoyEu said:


> Quem joga água fria ou mesmo gelo num café, como os espanhóis fazem, não tem a cultura do café MESMO.


 
Com uma casca de limão, e se não lhe chamar café mas mazagran...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

luscofusco said:


> Com uma casca de limão, e se não lhe chamar café mas mazagran...


  AAAARRRGGGHHHHH !!!!!


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> AAAARRRGGGHHHHH !!!!!


 
Se o café com que é feito for bom, Who, o mazagran é uma belíssima bebida, que é pena estar a desaparecer. Mas divergimos...


----------



## luscofusco

Já experimentou? Muito melhor que chá gelado, muuuuuuito melhor que coca-cola...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Se o café com que é feito for bom, Who, o mazagran é uma belíssima bebida, que é pena estar a desaparecer. Mas divergimos...





luscofusco said:


> Já experimentou? Muito melhor que chá gelado, muuuuuuito melhor que coca-cola...


 
Desculpem vocês dois, mas esse pecado eu não cometo. Eu até já coloquei azeite numa paella (e provoquei um infarte em dois espanhóis que me acompanhavam), mas isso aí é demais!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Si mi padre los escuchara se revolcaría en su tumba y preferiría volver a morir!

Dicen que sobre gustos no hay nada escrito... Todavía no visitaron esta conversación.

Y voy, con todo el rigor de mi sangre, con Jú (who) a tomarme un ristretto por ahí.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Si mi padre los escuchara se revolcaría en su tumba y preferiría volver a morir!
> 
> Dicen que sobre gustos no hay nada escrito... Todavía no visitaron esta conversación.


 
Querida Ivonne, espero que estés de acuerdo es conmigo! *??? *

*Ah! ahora vi que sí. Te invito un "tinto" colombiano o un cafézinho brasileiro.*


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> Querida Ivonne, espero que estés de acuerdo es conmigo! *??? *


 
Y a vos qué te parece? Obvio Jú, estos muchachos toman café con hielo, por Dios, se me hiela la sangre.

Ojo, ojito, que yo pruebo todo. Lo probaría nada más por curiosidad, y sobretodo, lo respeto.


----------



## Istriano

Prefiero café con helado.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Ah! Eso es otra cosa Istriano, eso sí!

Aquí en Buenos Aires tenemos lindas heladerías que también sirven café. Nunca combiné los dos, pero supongo que un café bien fuerte (si hacen expreso o _ristretto_ mejor) y luego un helado de sambayón con pistaccio, sería una buena combinación.

Entonces Jú, Istriano y yo... Quién más se suma?
Beso para todos,
Ivonne


----------



## Alentugano

WhoSoyEu said:


> Querida Ivonne, espero que estés de acuerdo es conmigo! *??? *
> 
> *Ah! ahora vi que sí. Te invito un "tinto" colombiano o un cafézinho brasileiro.*


 
Que isso gente, é apenas um refresco de café!!? O pessoal também bebe muito isso na Espanha, especialmente na Andaluzia, onde o clima é tórrido!


----------



## pollo13

¿Nadie usa leche condensada para los cafés? Entre los jóvenes españoles, los iniciados al café, es muy común el "café bombón". Es lo mismo que un "café con leche" pero la leche es condensada y por lo tanto tiene un sabor más dulce.
También existe el "leche y leche", pero es único en las Islas Canarias. Este está compuesto por café, leche y leche condensada.
Creo que he tomado café en casi todas las provincias de España y finalmente, cuando voy a pedirme un café, indico la cantidad de café, leche y/o leche condensada que quiero pidiendo el tipo de vaso o taza que me apetece. Existen muchísimas maneras de servir el café y varia incluso en provincias colindantes.
Yo siempre me pido un "leche y leche, largo y clarito" que es poco café, con leche y leche condensada en un vaso normal. Es que soy muy gosola, jeje.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Ya se habló de la lágrima?

Creo que es un invento medio sin sentido para los que gustan del café-café, pero es simpático para las señoras o señortias que evitan la cafeína por prescripciones médicas o autoprescripción, lo cual las mantiene completamente convencidas que su calidad de vida mejora notablemente o en proporciones geométricas.

A saber: un jarrito con leche y una "lágrima" de café, un chorrito digamos, que pinte apenas la blancura láctea. Parece poético, pero es decadente o más bien patético  

Marcha un ristretto para la mesa 2!


----------



## Botitas36

"¿Porqué cuando pides un _café con leche_ te responden “*con taza normal o de desayuno*”?"

Respondiendo a esta entrada, quiero decir que he vivido casi tres años en España--en Madrid y en Alicante principalmente, pero también he pasado mucho tiempo en Valencia, Barcelona, Murcia, y otras ciudades y pueblos-- y al pedir un café con leche *nunca *me han respondido "con taza normal o de desayuno". O sea, jamás, pero me resulta curioso que lo digas. ¿Dónde es que te han respondido así?​


----------



## helenvillamar

me podríais explicar porfavor qué diferencia hay entre a bica y o café ? si son los dos cafés no ?que diferencia hay entre uno y otro ? muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Vanda

Veja as respostas acima da sua pergunta.


----------



## Carfer

helenvillamar said:


> me podríais explicar porfavor qué diferencia hay entre a bica y o café ? si son los dos cafés no ?que diferencia hay entre uno y otro ? muchas gracias de antemano



Em Portugal _'café_' é uma designação genérica para qualquer forma de servir o café. No entanto, se pedir _'um café' _numa cafeteria ou num restaurante, o que lhe servem é isto http://www.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/00/Espresso_01.jpg/300px-Espresso_01.jpg&imgrefurl=http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Café_expresso&h=240&w=300&sz=11&tbnid=BY1Nn3U1okeeYM:&tbnh=91&tbnw=114&prev=/search%3Fq%3D"café"%2B%2B"bica"%2B%2B"foto"%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q="café"+%2B"bica"+%2B"foto"&docid=k5ph1_brU_9WWM&hl=pt-PT&sa=X&ei=Zo0tT8DXMMiO8gO0o5WKDw&ved=0CCoQ9QEwAQ&dur=1722 que no centro e sul do país se chama '_bica_' e, no norte, um _'cimbalino'. _'_Bica_', portanto, é a designação portuguesa mais comum do _'espresso' _italiano.


----------

